# calls



## pointer_guy (Jan 8, 2007)

Just wondering what calls people prefer, also wondering what are some good coyote hunting videos, since I have not been able to get one myself I wanna at least see someone else do it. :eyeroll: thanks.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

i used the randy anderson series calls and he also has some good videos. they have lots of instruction and kills on them


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There is a ton of different calls. My advise to you get a bunch of different ones. I have about 8 calls on my lanyard. It gives you the ability to change tons, different howls, etc. I hunt with about 4 calls, but I can do just about anything with each these 4.

I second Randy Anderson. he knows his stuff. I would rank him as the Chuck Norris of Coyote hunting! :wink:


----------



## pointer_guy (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks I will look into randy anderson  .
hunt4P&y I am akinkg what kind of calls people think work best, all you said is go bye a bunch, and you have 4 main ones you use. well that helps none, I am asking for advice could you be more specific??


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a Dan Thompson Red Desert Howler, I like it. I have an ELK Mega phone Howler, like the sound, don't like the little rubber band style reed. I have a Quaker Boy Double Dog, howler on one side, squaller on the other. My last 2 coyotes came to this squaller. I have a lil' dog and Hot dog. I had(lost) a small black bullet shaped call that was great for bird distress, worked good. pc 1,2,3 are all good. Randy Anderson will also tell what calls and how to use them.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

just got a dan thompson windriver howler and already like the sound and the reeds not quit broke in yet


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree the Randy Anderson calls are really easy to use and the instructional videos help alot. I really like the diaphram type calls they have they are very easy to control.


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

my first reed call was the randy anderson lil dog it was easy to use and the video taught me a lot about how to use it and when to use different howls and distress sounds

not ive got the hot dog and i like it just as well


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like crit r calls. Everyone is different. You need to do like P & Y said and buy a few and try them and see what you like. For a good starter video get Randy Anderson's Calling all Coyotes 2. The video is about 4 hours long and he explains a lot of concepts for new callers. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Get yourself a rabbit, and a pliers. Apply pliers to ear for sound. Works great and is quite realistic.


----------



## pointer_guy (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the help every one, I found a set of tracks yesterday and was going to track them, drove about a mile down the road to drop some stuff off at the house. When I got back to the tracks the snow was already blowing over them, just my luck. This mounring I seen another set of tracks on the far north side of the same section heading to the south. Im guessing he is some where along the fence row but I have not been able to spot anything. I ordered a few call from randy anderson hope the get here soon. wish me luck :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Off topic a bit but make sure they are not dog tracks. Dog tracks you can almost always see all four toe nails and is wide. A coyote track is more narrow and the two middle toe nails are close together and the outside toe nails usually dont leave a mark.


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

From what I've learned from Randy's videos I think I can be a little more specific than some of the other replies, here is my take:

KI-YI distress
lil-dog howler
tally ho distress

I would also get another howler, doesn't really matter which, but you should at least have a male/female.

Don Thompson's calls are really good too, get a couple of those.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the Dan Thompson calls. I have the Red Dessert Howler, PC1, PC2 and PC3. All are great calls.


----------



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

I am interested in what everyone thinks of Wood Calls v. Acrylic v. Bone (Horn, Antlers) v. Plastic Calls, whether using open or closed reed calls. What Do You Feel Has the best sound quality in the field. Have any of you noticed a difference in results when using different styles?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like an open reed as I do most of my calling when it's cold and I think a closed reed would freeze up on me. Some of my open reeds even do that from time to time. I have all the materials you listed but I always come back to the plain jane plastic calls because I am confident in them and have good luck with them. Probably for the sole reason that I use them the most. :lol: If it ain't broke don't fix it, right?


----------

